# OK I cant router my own track



## _N8_ (Mar 10, 2005)

OK after several attempts, I can't rout my own track. I've decided to use plastic track. Its a 4 lane 100' lap layout. to save $ can i use old afx or old auroa mm track for my straights and tomy for the turns? or is there a rough transition. track width, heigth, rail height, or spacing.

i just cant seem to find enuff tomy to do the straights. cheap!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

There is an adapter from Tomy that allows you to go from AFX to Tomy track. They are around so look around on FleaBay or some older hobby stores. I think there was one for Aurora pin-and-joiner to go to AFX but I've never seen one.


----------



## _N8_ (Mar 10, 2005)

I've seen the adapters I was wondering how smooth are they, because i bought some tomy - LL - tyco and its a ruff ruff transition.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you go with using vintage Afx and Aurora L&J track, be aware that the slot depth in the older track is not as deep as Tomy.


I also suggest you check out any thrift stores, garage sales, and flea market. Tomy set do show up there and dirt cheap.

Also, go to any slotcar shows near you (Phila, Essex Md, or other nearby cities), vendors will glad do bulk deals.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes when going from Tomy/AFX to Tyco there wil be a bit of a clickety transition. Reason is, Tyco has a more centered lane spacing, where Tomy is a bit offset from center. When you build a 4 lane layout with Tomy track, you will notice the cars sit closer together within the plastic pieces and there is a larger gap between the centers when spaced side-by-side. Tyco gives equal spacing when putting track pieces side-by-side. It's really no big deal; I've been running these adapters pieces on my track for years to allow a Tomy banked turn within a Tyco layout and you don't notice the areas.


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Agreed, The Tomy/AFX-LL-Tyco adapters are definitly are rough spot. Some of my T-jets actually come to a dead stop on them. 

Does anyone make a direct adapter to go from Tomy/AFX to Tyco? Just having two consecutive 3" straights in two places per lane drives me nuts.


----------

